# mbunas



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

what cichlid are from the first photo?? and second?? the third photo is all the fish red zebra socolofi ect.. firts and second photo are importan to me to know what ciclhid are those...


----------



## b_tenant (Apr 9, 2007)

This should help you out a little

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=794
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2605


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

thx


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

first photo is M. Greshakei albino


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Albino Greshakei's Are Abit Aggressive Than Regulare Metriaclima Greshakei's

And Also Very Tampermental


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

What on earth...there is no albino greshakei in any of those photos. The first is a regular blue morph greshakei. Hense it being blue.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

how come that the first picture is a ni albino greshakei mr. Sinisterkisses???? :?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I agree with sinisterkisses, too much color to be an albino and eyes aren't pink,



> alÂ·biÂ·no (āl-bī'nō)
> n. pl. alÂ·biÂ·nos
> 
> A person or animal lacking normal pigmentation, with the result being that the skin and hair are abnormally white or milky and the eyes have a pink or blue iris and a deep-red pupil.


I vote Metriaclima Greshakei


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Ichigo said:


> how come that the first picture is a ni albino greshakei mr. Sinisterkisses???? :?


First of all, I'm a woman, not a man. And second of all, because ALBINO greshakei are not blue.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Albino greshakei are white, and may show some yellow / orange on the dorsal.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

olryt ms. sinisterkisses. But there are some albinos that doesnt have red colored eyes. my apology...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No, not all albinos have red eyes, but all albinos are white, not blue


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

That also isn't a Pseudotropheus sp. Dolphin Manda. I believe it's a Pseudotropheus saulosi male actually. It looks quite similar to males I've kept, but NOTHING like the dolphin that I have right now.

I am talking about the blue barred cichlid in the 2nd pic.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Yup, looks like a saulosi male to me too. :thumb:


----------

